# (Δια)ταραχές σε ΠΓΔΜ-Ελλάδα



## tsioutsiou (Apr 17, 2009)

«Προσοχή στις ταραχές»

Σε μία κίνηση που χαρακτηρίστηκε από την Αθήνα ως ένδειξη «σύγχυσης», το υπουργείο Εξωτερικών της ΠΓΔΜ εξέδωσε χθες ταξιδιωτική οδηγία με την οποία καλεί τους πολίτες της γειτονικής χώρας να αποφεύγουν τα ταξίδια και τη διαμονή για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σε μεγάλες ελληνικές πόλεις.

Το υπουργείο Εξωτερικών της ΠΓΔΜ, το οποίο είχε εκδώσει σχετική προειδοποίηση και το Δεκέμβριο του 2008, αναφέρει ότι στην Ελλάδα λαμβάνουν χώρα επεισόδια «τα οποία δυστυχώς δεν έχουν ακόμη τεθεί υπό έλεγχο, συνήθως στις μεγαλύτερες πόλεις (Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη κ.ά.) και περιλαμβάνουν επιθέσεις με βόμβες μολότοφ σε αντιπροσωπείες αυτοκινήτων και τράπεζες, επιθέσεις σε αστυνομικές περιπολίες και ξένα γραφεία, κατάληψη πανεπιστημίων από ομάδες αναρχικών, βομβιστικές απειλές κατά εκκλησιών, καθώς και διαμαρτυρίες στους κύριους δρόμους και πλατείες, οι οποίες συχνά λαμβάνουν βίαιες διαστάσεις».

«Σύγχυση Μιλοσόσκι»

Σχολιάζοντας την ταξιδιωτική οδηγία, ο εκπρόσωπος Τύπου του ελληνικού υπουργείου Εξωτερικών Γ. Κουμουτσάκος σημείωσε ότι ο Σκοπιανός υπουργός Εξωτερικών Α. Μιλοσόσκι «στις 10/4 δημοσιεύει επιστολή του προς την υπουργό Εξωτερικών, με την οποία ζητά ενίσχυση της επικοινωνίας των δύο λαών και της διμερούς τουριστικής συνεργασίας. Πέντε ημέρες μετά, για λόγους που μόνο ο ίδιος γνωρίζει, παραπληροφορεί σκοπίμως τους πολίτες της χώρας του, προτρέποντάς τους να μην επισκέπτονται την Ελλάδα. Ο κ. Μιλοσόσκι προφανώς τελεί σε σύγχυση.


----------

